# Questions about pneumatics to make a mobile workbench



## ScottStewart (Jul 24, 2012)

I have seen a couple youtube videos on benches raised and lowered using pneumatics, has anyone ever seen any plans for this? I need to redo the mobility part of my workbench and am looking for ideas.

Videos I have seen:










anyone ever seen any plans or ideas?

Thanks for your help,

Scott


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

No I haven't. It does look like an interesting idea.
I do have some limited knowledge of pneumatics. Here is what I think is happening:

1. There a pneumatic cyllinder at each log.

2. When air supply is given the cylinder extends to reaise the workbench's leg off the ground/ extend to lower the wheel to the ground.

3. When air supply is bleed the the cylinder will retract (gravity from the weight of the work bench).

4. The pneumatic piping will need a manual valve (to bleed the air) and a check valve (to keep air from leaking).

5. Looks like there is a quick disconmect coupler for connection.

Note that bench don't riaise up equally and at the same time. That is probably due to weight distribution.
You want to raise the workbench/lower the wheels. That would entail mounting of the cylinder on the workibench and the wheels on the rod side (It could be the opposite). The details will depends on the type of cylinder. They do come in an array of different configurations as well as travel distance.

Maybe a regulator would be good but I don't necesssary think it is necessary.

I think someone with a more mechanical talent can draw up a diagram. Any takers?

Based on the video, you do need to be concern wiith what may be laying on the bench. You don't want anything valuable to fall on the floor. Even more important is the shifting of the workbench. Potentially it could be a real safety issue!

I hope this would help.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

This was posted several months ago on this forum. Search for "adjustable top workbench" to view the sketches I made. Pneumatics would work for raising/lowering, but would have to be solidly clamped when in use as a bench. Air cylinders are like springs when you try to compress them like when pounding on the bench top.
I have a design for an adjustable height workbench that I'm working on. I've estimated the cost to build to be around $200. The design is now complete, but I still have to build it to see how it works. There are some parts that require lathe and milling machine use, so it may not be suitable for everyone, but who knows; if it works like I think it will, I may get into making some of the parts to sell. There are plans available for an adjustable height bench, but mine is an original new design. As you can see from the following sketches, the scissors jacks, connected in tandem, are used to raise/lower the bench top. A cordless drill will be used to turn the jacks. A locking device secures the top at whatever height you wish. The height adjustment will be 12", or from about 30" to 42". The top is supported on 4 square columns and glide vertically inside the base. PVC rollers will guide the columns and keep it from rocking. Casters will be attached to the bottom of each column. Raising the top will automatically retract the casters off the floor. If you like, you may use these sketches to create your own bench. Feel free to do whatever you like Please don't use them for commercial purposes unless you give me credit for them.

----------------------------------------


----------



## TorqNut (Apr 29, 2012)

If you are looking to mobilize your work bench check this out:

Hydraulic Lift Table:

Not only is your work bench mobile but also height adjustable.


----------

